

Why PHP? - samuellevy
http://blog.samuellevy.com/index.php?p=post&id=17

======
jejones3141
"PHP makes writing clean code a challenge..."

If that works for you, great, but it sounds like a reason to stay as far away
from PHP as possible to me.

~~~
samuellevy
Many people seem to think that clean PHP code is an oxymoron, but it's not;
it's just that PHP doesn't penalise you for _not_ writing clean code. There
are a few things in the object model (and other areas) which are inconsistent,
or not fully fleshed out, which makes it difficult to write code which seems
consistent.

For me, this just means that I think more about the code that I do write, and
tend to cut out the extra stuff that I don't actually need.

As I mentioned in the post, this isn't a "why _you_ should use PHP", it's a
"This is why _I_ use PHP".

